# White film in wine



## Fabiola (Dec 19, 2016)

I have this wine ready t be bottled today, but I noticed a thin white film, it is a pink moscato from a Winxpert Kit, the airlock still has fluid and it doesnt look like it has been tampered, can anyone give me ideas as what could it be? I am assuming this is bacteria and I should go ahead and discard it...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 19, 2016)

Doesn't look too scary to me. But you have WAY too much headspace. I'd give it 1/8th tsp of Kmeta and rack down to a smaller container. Wait two weeks. If it doesn't come back, you're probably Ok.


----------



## Johnd (Dec 19, 2016)

Fabiola said:


> I have this wine ready t be bottled today, but I noticed a thin white film, it is a pink moscato from a Winxpert Kit, the airlock still has fluid and it doesnt look like it has been tampered, can anyone give me ideas as what could it be? I am assuming this is bacteria and I should go ahead and discard it...



Unless they are still fermenting, all of those carboys have entirely too much head space. Your wine should be up into the neck, an inch or inch and a half below the bottom of the bung. If you don't top them up, you'll be headed down the same road with the rest of them.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks a lot, I will do that...


----------



## NCWC (Dec 20, 2016)

Could be surface bacteria. Take a bottle of vodka or 75%EverClear and 25% water in a spray bottle and spray inside. That should kill it


----------



## AZMDTed (Dec 20, 2016)

While the photos aren't close enough to be sure, that looks like a protein ring to me. Nothing to worry about, I get them periodically on my kits, especially those with skin packs. 

There's an old medical doctor saying that goes: "Take two aspirin and call me in the morning." 

In the wine making world the equivalent saying would be: "Add Kmeta, top it up and see what happens."

That applies in this case.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you...


----------



## salcoco (Dec 25, 2016)

the film is "flower of wine" it is a surface bacteria that requires air to reproduce. it will convert alcohol to water.it starts on the surface and then penetrates the wine from the top down. get a smalller container rack the wine from the bottom up,that is do not rack over the top two inches. put in a 1/4 tsp of Kmeta. check your ph make sure it is in range of 3.2-3.4, if not adjust to this level. monitor the wine and see if film does not return. if not bottle as soon as possible and consume the wine it will not age very well.


----------



## Wall_of_Paul (Mar 13, 2017)

I made this same kit a few months back. If you can find it in the store, Barefoot brand makes a pink moscato that works really well in a similar flavor that you can use to top it up with. I used almost two bottles the first time to top mine up and it turned out great. I've since bought then AIO Vacuum pump and the headspace eliminator so I don't need to top up anymore. But like others have said, too much headspace! 

Also on every winexpert kit I've done, I've had this similar look on the surface especially during the secondary stage and so far there hasn't been a problem with how they turned out.


----------

